# willowgarth Tug



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello does anyone know what propulsion system and main engines willowgarth has.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> Hello does anyone know what propulsion system and main engines willowgarth has.


Two, 6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (270 x 305mm) Ruston 6RK270 type oil engines manufactured by Ruston Diesels Ltd., Newton-le-Willows, double reduction geared to twin stern mounted azimuthing multi-directional propellers. 3,400 bhp. 45 tons bollard pull. 12½ kts


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks bill.


----------

